# Touching money



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you use money? Do you not work yet are willing to accept monetary gifts from those who do? Is money evil? Can you do good with money? Can you live without it? How much money do you have in your pocket right now? Did you or will you likely buy something today? Do you feel shameful when you use money? Do you ever barter to avoid using money? Do you need money?
What will you do for money? Have you ever intentionally gone without using money?

Feel free to add to this list.

If I had a kazillion dollars I hope we wouldn't be discussing money.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have had money and not had money.Both have upsides and downside.I know I can live without it but it is nice to have it.Is it evil in and of itself...nah.Its what people will do for it or with it that is evil.


----------



## spectacular (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you use money? Yes

Do you not work yet are willing to accept monetary gifts from those who do? Yes

Is money evil? When it comes to money, nothing is sacred so make of that what u will

Can you do good with money? Yes

Can you live without it? Yes

How much money do you have in your pocket right now? $0.30

Did you or will you likely buy something today? Not today

Do you feel shameful when you use money? At times

Do you ever barter to avoid using money? Bartering is like using money since giving freely doesnt rely on an exchange to satisfy either party, so no

Do you need money? Not if I don't want something that requires I have it

What will you do for money? Work an odd job or ask people for money on the street

Have you ever intentionally gone without using money? Yes


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

Money...heh. I wish I had lots of it. With lots of it I could do what I want in life, which would probably entail buying a NICE sailboat around 33-35'. Would buy provisions for a couple years, get my passport and I would literally set sail and stay gone for years if not forever. Shit would be tight. 

But on the flip side I fuckin' hate money, honestly. I wish the world wasn't set up to revolve around it. Peices of god-damned fucking PAPER.

PAPER!!! CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT SHIT?!? And most of the gold that supposably backs it is GONE. 

/rant 

Now I'm gonna answer all your questions:

Yeah, I use $$$. Who doesn't? It's kinda hard not to. 

I don't work right now (due to being kinda text-book mental) I will accept monetary gifts sometimes but hate doing it and usually feel guilty when I do.

Money isn't evil in and of itself. It can lead people to do evil things in pursuit of it though. Most who are evil I think are often chasing it.

I can do without it for periods of time until I really need something. In which case I will either sell/flip something to make a little or find some kind of odd job. Get what I need and then usually ditch asap.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

Art101 said:


> ...nah.Its what people will do for it or with it that is evil.



I hope so...just as somebody can do good with and for it as well.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

How much do I have? About $50, but just bought a $20 sack so I guess only like $30 now, lol.

I don't feel shameful when using it I just wish there was a better/ different way. I often have 'buyers remorse' though.

I barter occasionally but often find nobody is willing to or doesn't have the item/service I'm looking for.

I'd say yes, I occassionally need money to procure things I consider essential to my survival. If I didn't have money some things would seem to be unobtainable or extremely hard to get without money.

What will I do for $$$? I've done things I'm not too proud of to get it. Nothing too terrible, mostly just petty theft and sometimes not so petty theft. I've never hurt anyine for it though, only myself.

Yeah, guess that'$ my 00.02 on the subject of $$$.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 5, 2015)

Money isnt evil; banks and credit are.

Money's just binary data: a delusion, an agreed upon concept for trade. Doesn't have to be metal or paper. Some cultures use shells or livestock....Banks and creditors, on the other hand, commodify the concept of money. Why do people even use the stupid things?

For 1 or 2% interest each month? Seriously? Work 15 minutes of overtime you'll have 2% of your balance. Something ain't right here. .....Yeah, ya gotta pay bills and shop online and you need plastic for that....But still you can get a prepaid card and cut banks out of the equation.

Banks make loans and credit available: which means people aren't saving for things they want: they're getting greedy.

Credit make payday loan joints possible. They produce mortgages and thus foreclosures...Banks and credit make consumerism possible.

I'm far too lazy for $$ to ever mean much. Its not much of a motivator for me. "Hustling'' to me makes no sense. I want to experience the absolute least amount of effort and discomfort for the maximum payoff...Spanging, especially, is way too much give for not enough take, in terms of time and discomfort...why do that when 8 hrs at a construction site is worth $80-100?.....Since most work sux, that means I'll do just enough to scrape by. No materialist ambitions; no saving for retirement. Ha! Retirement! I'll be one of those 76 year old gas station cashiers or WalMart greeters, I guarantee you. I'm living NOW while I'm young and healthy. Fuck retirement.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2015)

moneys an awful thing to have and even a worse thing to be without, the down right truth is that in the world we live in its almost critical to survive. petty theft and not so petty theft causes me alarm because ive been robbed while housed up, and have had people i care about taken advantage of. just because somebody has something doesnt mean they have "more" then you. im assuming yer a pretty green person so im going to be easy here but you are wrong. poor/middle class folks are more prone to give handouts, thats a god damn fact as far as im concerned, they actually get that being down and out is a bummer and sometimes a 5 spot makes a world of difference. now that ide like to assume you arnt stealing from family or friends ide guess you are saying you stole from strangers, strangers who were either to blind or to kind to see that you had theft in yer eyes. which in my own bias makes me think yer a junkie. and although i understand addiction very well fuck you if you stole from people for dope money. but you say yer text book mental? so im assuming unless you are an idiot (and i really mean no offense) that you would of applied to get that nice crazy check? if not, then you really are stupid or full of shit. 

tldr; get yer crazy check dude. its a thing. and then you wont have to worry about money anymore youll be one of the people who is actually to fucked up to even "function" in society so the goverment pays you not to.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> moneys an awful thing to have and even a worse thing to be without, the down right truth is that in the world we live in its almost critical to survive. petty theft and not so petty theft causes me alarm because ive been robbed while housed up, and have had people i care about taken advantage of. just because somebody has something doesnt mean they have "more" then you. im assuming yer a pretty green person so im going to be easy here but you are wrong. poor/middle class folks are more prone to give handouts, thats a god damn fact as far as im concerned, they actually get that being down and out is a bummer and sometimes a 5 spot makes a world of difference. now that ide like to assume you arnt stealing from family or friends ide guess you are saying you stole from strangers, strangers who were either to blind or to kind to see that you had theft in yer eyes. which in my own bias makes me think yer a junkie. and although i understand addiction very well fuck you if you stole from people for dope money. but you say yer text book mental? so im assuming unless you are an idiot (and i really mean no offense) that you would of applied to get that nice crazy check? if not, then you really are stupid or full of shit.
> 
> tldr; get yer crazy check dude. its a thing. and then you wont have to worry about money anymore youll be one of the people who is actually to fucked up to even "function" in society so the goverment pays you not to.



You were making sense right up until you stopped making sense.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> moneys an awful thing to have and even a worse thing to be without, the down right truth is that in the world we live in its almost critical to survive. petty theft and not so petty theft causes me alarm because ive been robbed while housed up, and have had people i care about taken advantage of. just because somebody has something doesnt mean they have "more" then you. im assuming yer a pretty green person so im going to be easy here but you are wrong. poor/middle class folks are more prone to give handouts, thats a god damn fact as far as im concerned, they actually get that being down and out is a bummer and sometimes a 5 spot makes a world of difference. now that ide like to assume you arnt stealing from family or friends ide guess you are saying you stole from strangers, strangers who were either to blind or to kind to see that you had theft in yer eyes. which in my own bias makes me think yer a junkie. and although i understand addiction very well fuck you if you stole from people for dope money. but you say yer text book mental? so im assuming unless you are an idiot (and i really mean no offense) that you would of applied to get that nice crazy check? if not, then you really are stupid or full of shit.
> 
> tldr; get yer crazy check dude. its a thing. and then you wont have to worry about money anymore youll be one of the people who is actually to fucked up to even "function" in society so the goverment pays you not to.



Guy posts a bunch of questions about $$$. People reply...YOU focus in on a single guy (me)(and contribute jack shit to the discussion really) and his comments mentioning petty theft and not so petty theft. 

Really don't feel like addressing all that passive-aggressive shit talk you just directed at me but will say this in regards to my petty and not so petty theft: No I'm not a junkie so FUCK YOU for implying I am/was. Also no, I haven't robbed anybody. There's a big difference between theft and fuckin' robbery. Maybe it's you who's a little green if you can't differentiate the two. When I said petty and not so petty theft it is reference to me scrapping. Essentially (only a couple times) I have spotted a few really run down, condemed houses/properties and basically went in and scrapped anything that was metal. Had I been caught I probably could have been charged with grand theft even though I would only get a couple hundred $$$ at scrapyard. Again these were completely vacant, rundown, houses that have been for sale for 2 decades and probably never will sell. All the metal torn out from these places could probably be valued at $2000 or more brand new, hence the not so petty part. I've never robbed someone at gunpoint or anything.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

Also I DON'T want a fucking gov disabilty check. I may be crazy right now but hope I won't always be. Being drugged and kidnapped really does kinda fuck you up alot...ya know? Kinda gives you PTSD and anxiety and a little paranoia. Hoping I can get over it one day and function in society again.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

Also @ cantcureherpes that's alot of assuming to be doing in one post about a guy you don't know from a single comment. 

Assumptions are like assholes.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

4t7 said:


> Also I DON'T want a fucking gov disabilty check. I may be crazy right now but hope I won't always be. Being drugged and kidnapped really does kinda fuck you up alot...ya know? Kinda gives you PTSD and anxiety and a little paranoia. Hoping I can get over it one day and function in society again.



I hear ya, hang in there.

I'm hoping to hear from more people who can share their relationship with money.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

One last thing @ herpes. Didn't you see I said I wasn't proud of it? You're so good at assuming you should have assumed I won't be doing it again from my obviously remorseful words about it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2015)

i replied to a thread asking about money and yes i did focus on you because you seemed to give the most interesting response. from what youv responded i can pretty safely say that yea you are mental, again no offense, but you seem pretty upset about a complete stranger on the internet telling you how they feel. which i guess is what the thread was about? or did i miss something? i never ASSUMED (since we cap things that are point makers now i guess?) that you were anything, i guessed that you were either a junkie or a thief, not that i care if you are either because from yer original post i can tell ide never want to be around you and im sure you feel the same way now that a conflicting opinion has been shared about you. 

if you dont want a check right on good for you but if you are text book mental do you mind if i ask how you made the 50 that you said you had in yer pocket before you bought pot? flying a sign? day labor? all of these things are done in relation to realizing that you need/want money to have the things you have. its a very shit mind set to think that those things dont have anything to do with the fact that you are spending money. just because you dont work a 9-5 for yer money doesnt mean you dont rely on it to survive. 

im really not trying to be rude but if you are text book mental this might be a hard thing to grasp considering yer mindset. being "TEXT BOOK MENTAL" and all. again im really not trying to be rude but it sounds like you just have no idea what yer talking about.


----------



## 4t7 (Sep 5, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> i replied to a thread asking about money and yes i did focus on you because you seemed to give the most interesting response. from what youv responded i can pretty safely say that yea you are mental, again no offense, but you seem pretty upset about a complete stranger on the internet telling you how they feel. which i guess is what the thread was about? or did i miss something? i never ASSUMED (since we cap things that are point makers now i guess?) that you were anything, i guessed that you were either a junkie or a thief, not that i care if you are either because from yer original post i can tell ide never want to be around you and im sure you feel the same way now that a conflicting opinion has been shared about you.
> 
> if you dont want a check right on good for you but if you are text book mental do you mind if i ask how you made the 50 that you said you had in yer pocket before you bought pot? flying a sign? day labor? all of these things are done in relation to realizing that you need/want money to have the things you have. its a very shit mind set to think that those things dont have anything to do with the fact that you are spending money. just because you dont work a 9-5 for yer money doesnt mean you dont rely on it to survive.
> 
> im really not trying to be rude but if you are text book mental this might be a hard thing to grasp considering yer mindset. being "TEXT BOOK MENTAL" and all. again im really not trying to be rude but it sounds like you just have no idea what yer talking about.


You are pretty fucking dense man. Mom smoke too much meth when she was pregnant with you? Dad dropped you on your head too many times? Or you chewed all the lead paint off those dollar store toys you always got for christmas? Idk what but you are on a level too low for me to effectively communicate with. Sorry. Take it easy man. No hard feelings.

[emoji41]


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 5, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> You were making sense right up until you stopped making sense.



I'm going to retract the statement I made above after revisiting @cantcureherpes post. I hope I did not interrupt your thoughtstream. 

@4t7, I hope you might have more to share.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 5, 2015)

no. no hard feelings, back away from a civil conversation by making rude comments by all means. you just proved my exact point when i am honestly giving you every opportunity to prove me wrong.


----------

